# New driver app version 3.10.1



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

After 11 days I got the urge to drive today. New app. Some changes I noticed.

Doesn't seem like one can zoom in on the map. Before I used to go to the rider location and zoom in to get an idea what side of the street, etc. Now it seems I couldn't do it today after the update. Likely to try and keep us from touching the phone while driving, is my guess. 

Also.. Not sure for others, but before I was getting different phone numbers for each rider. In many cases, possibly all cases, it was the riders actual phone number...?..? ( did verify i got actual numbers with another driver who rode with me one day..) Today the SAME number for each rider. It did lead to a complication at least once. I had a ping 20 min away, decided to text rather then call. Asked him if he didn't mind giving me the destination. It was a short ride. I messaged it was too far to drive both ways for a $6 ride.. one other text exchange I think then I hit cancel, do not charge... well I was texting him again, indicating there will likely be other drivers in his area soon.. etc.. but I got a ping and accepted close to me. Then I was still thinking I was exchanging texts with the last person I canceled on.. But turns out I was now exchanging messages with the new rider. Hard to explain it all, but it was a gotcha. Another thing, 6 hours later I got the same rider I canceled on earlier. He told me something like "we had you earlier", I was confused.. then realized after he explained a little more.. then I tried to explain my side and the texting problem, etc.. he said he understood, but I though I would get a 3 star or lower. Nothing but 5s indicated so far today.. Understanding rider.. refreshing! Need to sleep..


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah the same number for every ride means you're connected to the Uber routing service. it obscures the personal number of rider and driver. Each rider also has a single number they can use to contact the last driver they initiated an interaction with. The connection remains until one of the two accepts/requests a new interaction. I like it as I save that number to my phone as Uber Rider so I can always contact them quickly when heading to their location.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have always had the same phone number to call the client or for the client to call me, and they can call you on that number FOREVER, not just during the ride period. You can only call / text the rider that is active at the moment.

It hides our real personal cell from them and vice versa.

You can zoom on the map only on "overview" not on "navigate" pinch zoom works on overview only.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber uses Twilio to anonymize both the driver and the pax phone numbers. In Chicago the number is always the same, and it connects the right driver with their pax, and vice versa, from acceptance till drop off. After that the number becomes invalid.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Yeah the same number for every ride means you're connected to the Uber routing service. it obscures the personal number of rider and driver. Each rider also has a single number they can use to contact the last driver they initiated an interaction with. The connection remains until one of the two accepts/requests a new interaction. I like it as I save that number to my phone as Uber Rider so I can always contact them quickly when heading to their location.


"Each rider also has a single number they can use to contact the last driver they initiated an interaction with." I think that should read that each *driver* has a single number that enables the driver and rider to contact each other. Unless the rider ends up with the same number they will receive a different phone number every time.



chi1cabby said:


> Uber uses Twilio to anonymize both the driver and the pax phone numbers. In Chicago the number is 619-365-9919, and it connects the right driver with their pax, and vice versa, from acceptance till drop off. After that the number becomes invalid.


Chi1cabby: I am guessing that the number you posted is actually your personal Uber forwarding number which is relayed to every one of your riders. I believe that each driver on the fowarding service has a unique forwarding number tied to their cell phone number on file. If the driver calls his own number, then it is forwarded to the active customer. If anyone else calls that number, the end up connected to that driver.

As Kalo correctly points out, if you are on the forwarding service, once the a ride has been ended or a new request has been accepted, the driver will be unable to contact the previous requester or rider.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In Chicago market the Twilio number is universal to all riders and all drivers on all the services on the Uber platform. I had verified this by speaking with other UberX, Black, UberTaxi drivers last year. Perhaps other drivers in Chicago could chime in to verify if I'm right or wrong on this, thanx!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I am tempted to call it, although I wouldn't want to possibly disturb a driver while driving.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have always had the same phone number to call the client or for the client to call me, and they can call you on that number FOREVER, not just during the ride period. You can only call / text the rider that is active at the moment.
> 
> It hides our real personal cell from them and vice versa.
> 
> You can zoom on the map only on "overview" not on "navigate" pinch zoom works on overview only.


I was always wondering why I was getting their personal numbers. Yesterday was the first day I didn't. I guess good while it lasted, but this does make more sense. Will make it harder to return left items. Didn't know they have the drivers number forever. Not so sure about that. I've had left things in my car and it seemed they had to go through Uber to get my number again.

I wasn't able to zoom on overview either. The touch screen seemed fubar to some extent, one customer watched me swipe to end the ride about 10 times. No idea what was going on. Screen is clean, etc...

The voice guidance was way more garbled with this update too I think.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think that should read that each *driver* has a single number that enables the driver and rider to contact each other. Unless the rider ends up with the same number they will receive a different phone number every time..


I guess I always assumed that since we had the single number to contact the current rider with, the riders would each have a single number they would call the driver with. Is that not the case?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

My understanding is that when you call your individual driver number, then if it sees you are the driver it will forward your call to your active customer. If anyone other than the driver calls that number then the call gets forwarded to the driver's phone. I believe that riders get a different phone number every time they get a different driver to ride with. Try calling your number from a land line, in my case it rang right through to my driver cell phone.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Ah, guess I need to take a few more Uber Rides to get a feel for the rider side of the experience.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

kalo said:


> I wasn't able to zoom on overview either. The touch screen seemed fubar to some extent, one customer watched me swipe to end the ride about 10 times. No idea what was going on. Screen is clean, etc...


I started noticing with v3.9 that the screen wouldn't pan or zoom for about a minute or so after logging in or ending a trip. This is only while you're waiting for a ping; it worked fine after accepting a trip. Pushing hard directly on the car icon with my thumb seemed to free it, but it may have just been coincidence.

With v3.10, it pans and zooms fine while waiting for a ping. After I accepted a trip, it would not. Go into Navigate, then back to Overview, and it will.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> With v3.10, it pans and zooms fine while waiting for a ping. After I accepted a trip, it would not. Go into Navigate, then back to Overview, and it will.


Today pan/zoom seemed to work fine. Not sure what the issue was.


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

kalo said:


> Today pan/zoom seemed to work fine. Not sure what the issue was.


Update 3.10.1 it's not working for me what I'm doing wrong i have new app update icon Update 3.9.0 first and And go update again to 3.10.1 and driver Icon doesn't work any idea guys what I'm doing wrong thank you


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

PHONE JUST STOPPED WORKING.
Turned it off to have dinner.
Turned it on: NOTHING. 
Can't even SEND IN A TECH GLITCH alert like we used to.
And it's not just me; I see in my area there's only ONE or TWO cars.
SOMETHING'S VERY WRONG.
anyone?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LiQQuid said:


> Update 3.10.1 it's not working for me what I'm doing wrong i have new app update icon Update 3.9.0 first and And go update again to 3.10.1 and driver Icon doesn't work any idea guys what I'm doing wrong thank you


Try settings, general, reset, reset network settings


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

There are no settings - no settings icon of any kind.
OMG!
My income is circling the drain.
Wow!
b


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> There are no settings - no settings icon of any kind.
> OMG!
> My income is circling the drain.
> Wow!
> b


Go into the "extra" tab


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

HI Lulu, TRYING NOW stand by my cell is 916 412 1387 - where are you?


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

I am in Sacramento to


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> HI Lulu, TRYING NOW stand by my cell is 916 412 1387 - where are you?


San Diego


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

did you have this problem too?
It's saying "updating" so I'm waiting what a frikken drag.
I could not do a pickup I always do for a pretty reg customer
bites
you are helping!
MUST SEND YOU PRESENTS for you dog.
I have a 13" beagle.
Will let you know if it works
stand by (I mean work but stand by)


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

LiQQuid said:


> I am in Sacramento to


 network reset is not working for me


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Lulu rocks! will let you know if I have success, love this site. Huge hug!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Did you guys text or something? What happened? What was the fix?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LiQQuid said:


> network reset is not working for me


I am thinking this is a glitch, or sabotage........ If glitch I would think Uber is on it...? Can't loose those fares!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Did you guys text or something? What happened? What was the fix?


Don't know yet, how is your phone/ app? I can get on line but don't think the update has gone through so expecting more trouble.


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I am thinking this is a glitch, or sabotage........ If glitch I would think Uber is on it...? Can't loose those fares!


Too late for that I'm trying for three hours


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I was online until about 6pm. I'm a day tripper.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Lulu rocks! will let you know if I have success, love this site. Huge hug![/QUOTE]
> Ahhh, hugs back!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

the whole process for the fix will take you about thirty minutes. I will let you know if it works. I'm still waiting for it to finish.
tick tock - throw money out the window
tick tock - throw money out the window
couldn't they freakin do this on a TUES ???
Geeeeez!
eek


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I always have phone problems on Friday!!!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

didn't work


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Right?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I was online until about 6pm. I'm a day tripper.


Well, dumb LuLu waited till tonight to go out and look what it got me.......should a day tripped!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Right?


You funny lady!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

wink wink
ok i'm dead in the water now I have to wait on uber and we all know how that goes!!


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> wink wink
> ok i'm dead in the water now I have to wait on uber and we all know how that goes!!


Yes I know I sent the email two hours ago still noting


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Sometimes I get a faster response through uberpartnersupport.com


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

yep
The Lord blessed me with a part time job as I could see this coming and I didn't stop looking even while I was full time uber.
So glad I didn't stop looking.
So glad.
I feel very vulnerable but less so because of my other gigs.
GOOD LUCK TO US ALL!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sometimes I get a faster response through uberpartnersupport.com


Is he/she a Boston????


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Is he/she a Boston????


Wow!!! Just two cars on the screen in Sacramento looks like a lot of people got the same problem


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

YUP THEY ARE HANDING BUSINESS TO CABS TONIGHT good thing Lyft is out there.


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> YUP THEY ARE HANDING BUSINESS TO CABS TONIGHT good thing Lyft is out there.


 uber just text meUBER DEMAND ALERT: Demand is off the charts! Consider great time to go online and make some extra $$$ tonight. Cheers! Lol!!!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Is he/she a Boston????


Hahahaha yep! I saw your Frenchie and I figured the board could use more Snort Power!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I coulda had a v8 9with a lotttttttttttttttttttttttttta something!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Is he/she a Boston????


Sac is up and running may be some bits here and there I'm not up yet bites
grrrr
arggggg
grrrr


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

anyone know what VPN means under settings


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> anyone know what VPN means under settings


IDK, but be careful........???


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

would it really matter at this point? prolly not - my app says:

VERSION 7.1.2 (11D257)


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Virtual Private Network. That's a no no!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Virtual Private Network. That's a no no!


It's not GREEN on my phone (ie it's off and that's as it *should *be yes?)


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Keep the VPN OFF!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh lord.......stop touching the buttons....you will break it!!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Maybe the issue is that you did an iOS update? I read somewhere to not do the updates.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Operating System? Oh noooo


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks all but it was "broke" long before I touched it.
Forced holiday.
There ya go.
THANK YOU ALL you've been so nice to me. It's appreciated.
"Alms for the poor... alms for the ..." just joshing I'm blessed.
Why are you reading this when you should be out there making money ;-)
Be safe.
HUGS ON YA.
b


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I have no choice now but to drive to San Francisco, does anyone know if that 24 7 day a week broken phone exchange location is still UP AND RUNNING? Text me at 916 412 1387 = taking my dog to the leashless park now. leeeeeeeeeeeeemme know thanks.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

no blue
no red
just all of this made my brown eyes
blue


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

http://zettadriver.com/app/help


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> wink wink
> ok i'm dead in the water now I have to wait on uber and we all know how that goes!!


Uber Driver Waiting For Uber Office Support


----------



## UB Driver (Jul 5, 2014)

Has anyone observed in this version *3.10.1, *i see that even if you switch off the display, phone does not go offline? If that is so, then this process can be the best battery saver.

In earlier versions, if you switch off the display, then the it used to go offline. Friends let me know your observations. Thanks


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Yes, the 24-7 phone exchange is still in place. I believe it's in a 7-11? I think they might take money from your account for another phone deposit.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If your phone is broken, stolen or lost, you can go to the Stars Gas Station at 2831 Cesar Chavez, San Francisco, CA 94110 (Hampshire is the cross street) to get a new phone. The phone exchange is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

UB Driver said:


> Has anyone observed in this version *3.10.1, *i see that even if you switch off the display, phone does not go offline? If that is so, then this process can be the best battery saver.
> 
> In earlier versions, if you switch off the display, then the it used to go offline. Friends let me know your observations. Thanks


I was messing w phone settings while online. After about a minute or so a message popped up asking if I wanted to stay online. Also had a request come in while on another screen. Pretty cool!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

UB Driver said:


> Has anyone observed in this version *3.10.1, *i see that even if you switch off the display, phone does not go offline? If that is so, then this process can be the best battery saver.
> 
> In earlier versions, if you switch off the display, then the it used to go offline. Friends let me know your observations. Thanks


Not only saving battery...but cabbies and cops cant look at it and know you're with Uber...


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi there, all!

First a shout out to Lulu and *"he who shall remain nameless"* at his request.

Here we go:


no BLUE tab with the U Uber symbol when I tried to download the new version.

Email uber Friday night late.

Next day I get an email, pretty early on too: PARAPHRASE - here's your choice - mail us your phone and we will mail you a new one, and hold a $200 deposit = once we see what you are sending us is in good shape we issue a refund on the deposit. (I think I actually cried.)
Rally.

 Think....

Ok! That could take up to a week.

Email back: will take too long I am losing money right now.

Paraphrase: If you can get to SF go to the Star Gas station there, they will give you a new phone.

Excuse me, what?

Really?

How cool is that?

But ... why didn't she LEAD with that, lol!

That's how MY LETTER would have opened.

Anyway, ok fine.

I learn from 'he who shall remain nameless' yeah, you can go there, but you better be sure: here's a number - call them. I do.

Mario, a dear heart, says "Yep, we are here 24/7 come on in."

Excuse me, what?

Really?

How cool is that?

I go there: 2.5 hours and five bux for toll later there he is: I exchange my phone and it takes all of seven minutes, new phone HAS the blue SYMBOL, and the U: use my user name password and id and YAHTZEE! I'm in, I turn it on and INSTANT surge pricing I see in San Fran.

So I turn the phone off as I don't really want to drive there, so I head home thrilled.

*Uber, for me, went from a one star to a FIVE STAR!*

I head home: 40 minutes out - BOOM! Flat tire.

Darn.

Roll to the next exit.

Call my service.

Truck comes in under an hour (FABULOUS, SHOUT OUT TO *MACH 1,* PUT THEM IN YOUR PHONE STAT! Call for coverage areas.

Love it when someone delivers on what they said they would: that happened for me last night.

At ten pm I am finally home.

THANKS TO ALL OF YOUR FOR YOUR WONDERFUL ENCOURAGEMENT on the road via texting, on this site, and in general.
*

I am humbled by this, you are a wonderful bunch of folks.*

BABZ


----------

